# SRP residue on black trim



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Guys,
One of the blokes at work has just asked me to have a look at his trim on his little Suzuki swift...
What he did the other day was plaster SRP all over the car, not just the paint but the windscreen scuttle panel and even the door handles.
And yes i have explained to him what SRP is and does so he knows what's what now
I said to him to bring it round over the weekend and i will see what i can do with it.
i was thinking of a strong APC with a brush (G101 or Verso) maybe at a 1-5 dilution then a bit of AF Revive to finish.
Will APC be enough to remove the residue or should i crack the peanut butter out?
Cheers for you help


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2015)

Only way is to try it, Pittsy.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Or a pencil rubber:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

pencil rubber,apc with tooth brush,pre-wow wax and polish remover and using a steamer,all methods i've used in the past then dress with solution finish.


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

Dried on polish residues, which stain plastics, like SRP i clean off with old microfiber cloth and tar remover..., APC not worked for me.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I've found that the AG Vinyl and rubber car get's rid of things like this no problem.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

use AG window cleaner will remove the residue


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Glass cleaner is good for removing polish on trim


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I used Surfex @ 10% to clean up a Ford rubber boot spoiler that was stained all white and blotchy from SRP and other waxs.

Worked a treat.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ipa or glass cleaner for me. Or use tape when polishing lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

AG Fast glass and a toothbrush works very well, personally I've never got polish on any plastics before *ahem*


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

What about a magic sponge?


----------



## hansen123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Tim662 said:


> AG Fast glass and a toothbrush works very well, personally I've never got polish on any plastics before *ahem*


+1000

Fast glass is a MUST HAVE product in my detailing bag (and alot others) not so much for glass cleaning, but its a ability to remove polish residue.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Ipa or glass cleaner for me. Or use tape when polishing lol.
> Gonz.


Knowing him he would probably taped the doors shut then not been able to get in
His thought process was that the srp would protect the plastic... 


Kirkyworld said:


> What about a magic sponge?


What's a magic sponge? :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't get SRP on the plastics anymore, but I always seem to manage to blob some onto the driveway and it looks like dried bird **** for about a month until it finally washs away ..


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> I don't get SRP on the plastics anymore, but I always seem to manage to blob some onto the driveway and it looks like dried bird **** for about a month until it finally washs away ..


Every time. My only complaint about SRP is how it manages to splurt out of the cap when you put it down or pick it up. Sticks on the paviors like mad.


----------



## M Raw (Mar 22, 2011)

The absolute best thing ever for black trim is peanut oil or ground nut oil as found in supermarkets, removes everything:buffer:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Peanut butter


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

IPA slightly diluted. After john who used to work at polished bliss recommended it. Saved rubber pieces sticking your cleaned car also, if you leave the plastics for last like what I do.


----------



## hansen123 (Aug 11, 2013)

M Raw said:


> The absolute best thing ever for black trim is peanut oil or ground nut oil as found in supermarkets, removes everything:buffer:


While it hides it yes, it just stacks on top of the plastic, its not removing anything.

I have used peanut oil along time to shine up black plastic/trim before i sold cars on, it works every time :thumb:


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sure AG Recommend fast glass


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

The guy never came round yesterday so i got out of that one...
It looks like IPA dilution followed with dressing might be the best idea, i will give him a couple of small bottles of each tomorrow and let him sort it out :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've found a couple of things. Strong APC mix, Some glass cleaners work well too, wax remover stuff (like autobrite wax off) but the most effective I've found is fairy liquid mixed up in a spray bottle and use a microfiber to scrub in (finger through one side to guide where you want it to go). 

I've found the quickest is the fairy liquid followed by the glass cleaner. Be careful as soon as most black plastic gets wet it will appear to have removed the oils but won't have. Give it a real good clean.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I heard that a rubber is good at removing polish on trim. Haven't tried it as I tape up all trim before I do anything like that.


----------



## Uncle_Ben (Feb 3, 2015)

WD40 also works well


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Fast Glass and a firm-ish brush would be our recommendation. In future use an applicator with a straight edge so you can work right up to the edges of plastics and shut lines, without getting it in unwanted areas. Now, if only such an applicator existed...



Pittsy said:


> Guys,
> One of the blokes at work has just asked me to have a look at his trim on his little Suzuki swift...
> What he did the other day was plaster SRP all over the car, not just the paint but the windscreen scuttle panel and even the door handles.
> And yes i have explained to him what SRP is and does so he knows what's what now
> ...


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Autoglym said:


> Fast Glass and a firm-ish brush would be our recommendation. In future use an applicator with a straight edge so you can work right up to the edges of plastics and shut lines, without getting it in unwanted areas. Now, if only such an applicator existed...


Better get down Halfords then :wave:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The AG Bumper Shine also easily removes SRP.


----------

